# Best Catches from this Summer - Let's See 'Em.



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, it seems we have nothing but high seas and wind ahead, so I figured we could reminisce on this summer. Plus the board has been a little negative with all the snapper talk. 

So let's see all the big catches, fellas.

Wishin' I could go fishin',
Brandon


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Bragger


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

mid-August


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Calmday said:


> Bragger


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buy me that lunch we've been talking about and I'll give you my super secert Chub spot.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> mid-August


**** that's a haul!!!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Those are some nice fish, Chase This! My catches are nothing spectacular, but they sure do bring a smile to my face every time I see them. 

Being that I went on my first offshore trip back in July of this year, this has been a great year for me. I caught this Sailfish and Wahoo within 20 minutes of each other on my first offshore trip. 





















I also managed to catch a mahi mahi 3.5 miles past the Surfside jetties on my shoalwater cat - along with some decent kings.


----------



## JustaMullet (Oct 31, 2008)

*Best Pic's?*

Another dead Sail, billfish?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

"Capt. Jesse" said:


> Another dead Sail, billfish?


Give it a rest you 5 post troll.

Brandon


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

"Capt. Jesse" said:


> Another dead Sail, billfish?


He don't look dead to me....still has good color. Catch Pic Release...CPR.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Darn nice sail, Justin.

Brandon


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Give it a rest you 5 post troll.
> 
> Brandon


 LOL I will give you green for that as soon as I spread some around.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Best catch*

6/24 out of matagorda caught this 58# bull and of course not entered in the star tourney would have won a boat but thats how it always goes.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Some of the better days for the first year of Shredded Evidence. I was wondering why my gas mileage was less than I expected but when I look at the pic of us on the dock I realize maybe it is not that bad.

Brandon, I am bored enough now that I am thinking of rewiring my boat.... but I need some practice mind if I use yours?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Lets see....

How about a 92lb AJ?

And the wifes 50lb class Kingfish? Not the best picture I have take of the wife with a fish.

Or a Spanish Hog Fish...not huge, but very cool!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Calmday said:


> LOL I will give you green for that as soon as I spread some around.


Click green square in top right corner :rotfl:

Nice going guys!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

snapperlicious said:


> 6/24 out of matagorda caught this 58# bull and of course not entered in the star tourney would have won a boat but thats how it always goes.


Nice bull!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Dang, that's a slob of an AJ.

Nice blue, SE. And no, you ain't touching my boat after our little discussion about trailer lights. 

B


----------



## Rowdy06 (Sep 1, 2009)

167 lb. Blue Fin caught out of Gloucester MA.


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

"Capt. Jesse" said:


> Another dead Sail, billfish?


I've got a sailfish taco recipe if you're interested.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Rowdy06 said:


> 167 lb. Blue Fin caught out of Gloucester MA.


Yummy!!! Looks like a hell of a boat too. Wider than mine is long.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

No big deal but 2 snaps one on left my daughters best at 27# one on right 24....Dad was very proud.


----------



## JustaMullet (Oct 31, 2008)

*Troll?*

I may only have posted five , now 6 times, however I watch & read a bunch!
" Relase me, (properly) I'll fight again"


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I would post some pictures but I did not get to fish all summer


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

"Capt. Jesse" said:


> I may only have posted five , now 6 times, however I watch & read a bunch!
> " Relase me, (properly) I'll fight again"


That still don't make you worth a chit around here.

It's all in the greenies... :spineyes:


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

*Not a bad year afterall*

It sure seemed like a tough year, nothing great, but as I look back we did manage quite a few nice fish.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Angler 1 said:


> I would post some pictures but I did not get to fish all summer


See the picture of your dog in your avitar? She is saying "Dad, you are a liar"


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

dam...i thought i was sure to see some hot chicks in itty bitty bikinis!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

igo320 said:


> No big deal but 2 snaps one on left my daughters best at 27# one on right 24....Dad was very proud.


ya,, quit hold'n back! I know yall done better than that..


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

*A couple more*

Can't forget the little guys too!


----------



## JustaMullet (Oct 31, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> That still don't make you worth a chit around here.
> 
> It's all in the greenies... :spineyes:


Love you too, oss!


----------



## Rowdy06 (Sep 1, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Yummy!!! Looks like a hell of a boat too. Wider than mine is long.


You're right, it's one hell of a boat. It's designed for one thing and that's to catch BIG TUNA!

Here's a link to the boat... http://www.karenlynncharters.com/


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Darn nice pics, Rob. Those are some badass boga grips your wife is using. Next question, what the heck is she holding???

Brandon


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

trodery said:


> See the picture of your dog in your avitar? She is saying "Dad, you are a liar"


X2


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

*Red Porgy*

That's a nice Red Porgy, and I was waiting for someone to give me heck for my vise grips, but I don't leave home without them.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Angler 1*  
_I would post some pictures but I did not get to fish all summer_



trodery said:


> See the picture of your dog in your avitar? She is saying "Dad, you are a liar"


 That is what is what I was thinking too...dogs never lies!

Come on post some of em any way Eugene! :doowapsta


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

"Capt. Jesse" said:


> Love you too, oss!


You love Long Poles? :an6:


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

bobbyoshay said:


> dam...i thought i was sure to see some hot chicks in itty bitty bikinis!


Here's your fix......hope I didn't break any copy write laws....Sorry Tim but Amy is still the queen of the 2cool sea hags.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

"Capt. Jesse" said:


> Another dead Sail, billfish?


[Not sure why I am justifying myself, as I could give a rats *** what you think, but that fish actually swam away so fast I couldn't manage to get a pic of the release. The pic of the sail was taken deep down in Mexico if you are wondering.

BTW - The Wahoo went home with me for dinner that night. I kept what I wanted and gave the rest to the locals hanging around the marina.

[/FONT]

The steaks turned out ridiculous.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

igo320 said:


> Here's your fix......hope I didn't break any copy write laws....Sorry Tim but Amy is still the queen of the 2cool sea hags.


WOW!!! why dont my fishing partners look like that!!! i get stuck with fat hairy old men.hwell:


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

You guys are just a bunch of show-offs.
Thanks for the Pictures.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Captn C said:


> Quote:
> Come on post some of em any way Eugene! :doowapsta


Ok, Here is one...


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

here's a few


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

uh ohhhh


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, I guess I could lay claim to some of your catches since my total for this summer is 0 secondary to not being able to beat you to the pole. Well, I enjoy fishing with you B so I guess I'll need to doctor up your Coke with some slow pills so its not a repeat next summer or lay off the beer while fishing I like the first option best!

D



Chase This! said:


> Well, it seems we have nothing but high seas and wind ahead, so I figured we could reminisce on this summer. Plus the board has been a little negative with all the snapper talk.
> 
> So let's see all the big catches, fellas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

These are some of our good catches over this past summer. Will be a summer never to forget!!


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

here's a couple.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Within sight of Galveston*

I didn't fish that much this summer, but I did get this sailfish. I posted the story about it on august 17.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Didnt get to fish much this summer because I had to save my pennies for Cabo, but the fish we did catch were of good size.














































This was the young lady Brice (Outcast) and I took out for the handicapped tournament. What an awesome feeling it was to see the smile on her face when we pulled this big ugly aboard .... 1st fish she had ever caught!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Well, I guess I could lay claim to some of your catches since my total for this summer is 0 secondary to not being able to beat you to the pole.
> D


LMAO, Chad had the same problem.:rotfl: Nice Chad's Tuna B, I mean yours.


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

*one of our best*

next to last trip was pretty good


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Captn C said:


> Lets see....
> 
> How about a 92lb AJ?
> 
> ...


Hey, I know that guy. Joe, owner of Tejas Grill!


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Here is pic of only unusual fish I got this year:










And here are my snapper from this year:

.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

jig said:


> Here is pic of only unusual fish I got this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...:biggrin:


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

*.*

heres a couple from the summer in venice


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

*.*

venice pictures


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

by far my best fish of the summer! Can"t wait till the next one!


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> mid-August


 Nice catch! bet the captain is a swell guy! Calm Seas..


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Gene, was that one of the slower days? You had one heck of a summer.

Game On, I am impressed. Nice photos. You sure did good this summer.

Adam, that's a beast. You gonna get it mounted?

Thanks for the pictures guys. And the commentary too, lol. I think we'll need to repeat this post in, maybe, December? Cabin fever will have set in by then. Great summer guys. You all did good.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Don, All caught on SAVAGE RODS!

This trip I was fishing right next to "Chase This" when he fished all day long and only caught one fish, that one fish was the winner of the Hall of Fame though. Anyways here it is. (Just picking Brandon) I think we caught to sails if I remember right.



Savage Rods said:


> Gene, was that one of the slower days? You had one heck of a summer.
> 
> .


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

*kona 09*


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Gene. impressive. I need to call you, will try tomorrow. I have your two rods here I need to get to you. Love the sails.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

her is one of many killer fish


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

this thing doesnt look big, but it found like a badass....


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

not a good summer for tuna over here but other species made up for it.


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

BretABaker said:


> this thing doesnt look big, but it found like a badass....


It's not the size of the worm, it's how you wiggle it!


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

what tournament did you win and how much did she wght ,that a nice blue !!!!!
i hate seeing them dead unless moneys the reason !!!!!!1


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

He won over $4,000,000 at bisbees. 

Brandon

P.s. Ha. He wishes. Died during the fight.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

jig said:


> Hey, I know that guy. Joe, owner of Tejas Grill!


Yes it is...he used to book with me alot, but he and his crew had some medical issues that took him out of action. I hope to see more of them next year.


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

*No good to eat, but alot of fun!*

nmsg


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Tom Stewart said:


> nmsg


I know some Koreans that would beg to differ.

jk.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's a picture no one wants to see. :headknock

Keep 'em coming. It ain't getting better out there anytime soon. These pics help a little. They keep me off the top of the building anyways.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Here are some of my summer's highlights. They're from a little bit north of here.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Boboe said:


> Here are some of my summer's highlights. They're from a little bit north of here.


Awesome! Did Alaska a few years ago, there's nothing like it. Are those mosquitoes in that last pic? Holy Schnikies!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Loco Pato said:


> Nice catch! bet the captain is a swell guy! Calm Seas..


Yeah he was alright. Maybe next time he'll put us on some fish.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Awesome! Did Alaska a few years ago, there's nothing like it. Are those mosquitoes in that last pic? Holy Schnikies!


That was year 5 guiding up there. Already on board for next summer.

The offending critters in the last shot of me with the rainbow are called whitesocks. They're bigger than a no-see-um, but smaller than a skeeter, and shaped more like a fly. They like to swarm, and occasionally bite. I didn't notice them at all until I looked at the picture. I was kinda amped about that trout. 31.5" x 17"


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Angler 1 said:


> This trip I was fishing right next to "Chase This" when he fished all day long and only caught one fish, that one fish was the winner of the Hall of Fame though.


See, I told yall Eugene potlicks all my spots. I call him old "Eagle Eyes". He can spot my boat 30 miles away. Like a 6th sense.

And hell, I fought that fish all day long. Well half the day, and the other half trying to get his arse in the fish bag.

BOOM!

Brandon


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

not a bad summer, we also caught a nice sail, lots of kings, more AJs, a flat seas on most trips....fiances first fishing season......shes hooked and ready for the new boat!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah, I'd say that's a hell of a catch, Laguna.

Brandon


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> yeah, I'd say that's a hell of a catch, Laguna.
> 
> Brandon


 WORD!


----------



## CAPI TRAV (Dec 16, 2004)

My two roomates from Texas Maritime Acadamy and myself got 2nd place at POCO this year. It is going to be hard to beat that!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

This was a great summer. We had the best weather we have had in years, we were offshore every weekend from Memorial Day to Labor day with the exception of 4 weekends and only two of those were because of weather.

The best thing for me was that my kids were old enough (2 & 4) to go so that means momma can go to. She loves to fish and has really missed being offshore the last few years having all of the babies in the house.

We had some really hard luck on marlin, but did catch 1.

I think Hotrod needs to put up the picture of the hammerhead head.

Oh by the way Brandon whistling you know who is call you out on the TTMB board on the halloween thread.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Few more...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

great pics, Chad. 

Brandon


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

No worries if you spring a leak on some of those boats....plenty of Silicone at hand


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> ...:biggrin:


 THATS FRICKIN HILARIOUS


----------



## Lucky Wave (Jan 28, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> dam...i thought i was sure to see some hot chicks in itty bitty bikinis!


2nd that


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I'll play. Here are some of my favorite trips. We had a great summer. Best of all I had the priviledge of fishing with some great folks this summer. Thanks to Tunahunter, Reel Aggie, Snap Dragin, Rsnap and everyone else for some great time on the water!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Chad, did this one make it home???


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

LOL...I have no idea, but I think so. Hard to tell but it looks like my wife has her hand on it.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

Had a great time fishin with ya Tony, can"t wait to do it again, well maybe minus the storm we got caught in!


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*KIDS!!!!!!*

*Allways fun with the kids.........*


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

Didn't get to go out but one time this summer as we are re-powering our boat. Went out with the NYATI boys and went 2/2 on blues and a small wahoo and a decent yellow. The fish were caught the POCO weekend and the 2nd blue probably could have won.


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

just a few from the summer from a couple different tuna slaughters...


----------



## jb3667 (Jan 12, 2006)

My number one fishing partner caught this red a few weeks ago along the beachfront.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

SBS,
That second pic gave me goose bumps, nice fish, and healthy too. It is bitter sweet on a big fish during a tourney when you are not in it, but I would still rather just catch the fish. Congrats on 2/2 and a good fish!
Rob C


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

few of the boys from this year need to upload from camara for last half of the summer 
Venice with Capt Will Wall 




































Fish with Derwood 


















This is the only one I have up loaded from my boat this year to busy trying to play Captain. Need to appoint a photographer.


----------



## mikeytwv (Dec 18, 2007)

This is the biggest Snapper caught on my boat this year. It was caught on July 24 2009, on a live Pin Perch about 55 miles out of Freeport. The interesting thing about the fish was that it was caught on the same wreck that we caught our biggest Snapper on last year. This fish wieghed a solid 27 pounds on the scales at Bridge Bait. The angler is a co-worker and is 6'2" tall.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Only got offshore once this year and it was in my Shoalwater flats and we didn't have a camera.....so here's a 27" red that I picked up just outside from the camp.....sorry but it's the best that I can do.

.And here's a 2nd place flounder in the Dickinson War Memorial Tourney...

Note the National Championship shirt in both pics......it's my lucky shirt!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

"Capt. Jesse" said:


> I may only have posted five , now 6 times, however I watch & read a bunch!
> " Relase me, (properly) I'll fight again"


waaaahhhhh! sniffle sniffle. waaaaahhh!


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Tuna Mania Blue*

Mr. Tuffy's sister took this picture during the Tuna Mania tournament. This was a nice fish, but would have been nicer during POCO.

John


----------



## bcj (Aug 14, 2005)

*Summer pics*

Starboard motor died in July, so missed the end of the summer. Got some good family trips close-in in the bay boat, but mostly had to focus on bay fishing.

The kids are starting to really get into it. Can't wait until next summer!


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

Not the biggest, baddest, or mostest fish I caught this summer, but my favoritist!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

007 said:


> Only got offshore once this year and it was in my Shoalwater flats and we didn't have a camera.....so here's a 27" red that I picked up just outside from the camp.....sorry but it's the best that I can do.
> 
> .And here's a 2nd place flounder in the Dickinson War Memorial Tourney...
> 
> Note the National Championship shirt in both pics......it's my lucky shirt!!


Hey Mike - don't forget, you helped this guy catch his first Ling.


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Port A, we were going to head out for some Kings when we spotted this massive bait ball a mile out of the jettys. 
Fished it for 5 hours and trippled Kings several times. 
Actually had to take breaks and would just follow the ball until we were ready to go some more. 
Wound up with 18 that day.


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

*good summer*

my son's first yellowfin on a popper and his best dorado.:cheers:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW!!! I can't believe it!!! A thread that Brandon (Chase This) started that didn't get LOCKED or DELETED... LOL 


Brandon, the show stopper,,, thread locker,,, lol get um ninja


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

*summer 2009*

A couple pics from this summer


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

This was Spring if you want to get technical, Eddie put us on some good fish. Thats the deck hand in the pic ,I forgot his name but he did a great job.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

High Hopes said:


> A couple pics from this summer


the sushi pics win.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a series from the beginning of the summer. We had an estimated 6,000 lbs of jacks this day, getting hammered on every drop. I was fishing on a broken foot and spent the rest of the summer healing from the damage I did to it.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

caught this one on a south of the border layover! & my nephews hard work payed off.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice catch, Mahi. 

Brandon

P.s. Hector, that's some funny stuff. But don't speak too soon. Boom!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice pics, everyone.


----------



## Money Game (Feb 28, 2008)

*son's first grouper*

Taken at Tequila Rig :cheers:


----------



## team notorious (Mar 21, 2006)

*Tournament Pics from this summer*

Some Pics from the tournaments we fished this summer


----------



## team notorious (Mar 21, 2006)

*A few more tournament pics*

A few more tournament pics


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

Couple of 35 lb bulls.


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

folks from the Monkey Business and the Dirty Hooker with Capt Durwood Adams... early summer


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

got this one about 6 miles out of POC in early August


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

trout77471 said:


> got this one about 6 miles out of POC in early August


Datsagoodon!


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

*Cabo this june*

Big Mahi : 43 pounds

roosters: 65, 63, 49. two 60's were the captains biggest


----------



## wick (Jul 10, 2006)

Some sails and tuna from the year.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

wick said:


> Some sails and tuna from the year.


Nice pix...me thinks me sees a marlino in there.


----------



## wick (Jul 10, 2006)

Good eye on a blury picture. That was a small blue, he might of weighed 125 soaking wet.


----------

